

Ask HN: Hosting Django: Heroku, Gondor, or myself? - typicalday

Hi,<p>I'm a web-developer, I love working with a django stack (django/postgres/south/redis/celery/etc), and I've deployed apps myself on ec2 or hosted on dotcloud.<p>I'd like to be able to iterate through some product ideas so I'm very price-conscious.  Ideally I don't want to be charged 10x for hosting 10 web-apps, I want to be charged by traffic.  For example if 1 app gets sticky and 9 suck, I shouldn't be charged much more than if I had 1 good app and 1 bad one.<p>Hosting on EC2 or Linode seems great for this, but I'm actually not super-comfortable with the sysadmin side of things, so I'd prefer to use a Heroku/Gondor or something similar.<p>Does anyone have any suggestions?<p>Thanks!
======
iamscanner
I experimented with Gondor and Epio(<http://ep.io>) at one point when I wanted
to get out of hosting Django projects on my own servers - I can't speak to
what it's like on Heroku, but Epio was _significantly_ easier to get up and
running with than Gondor was - just about as magical and hassle-free as the
first time I tried Heroku with a rails app.

